# Vegas milky way composite



## GaabNZ (Jun 12, 2015)

I was just playing around with photoshop and replaced the sky on a shot I took of Caeser's Palace in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago with a milky way shot I took in Auckland, New Zealand a couple of months ago.

Bit of fun to see what Vegas would look like with a milky way night shot


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2015)

Great shot, GaabNZ. Well done.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 19, 2015)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2015)

Would be a nice basis for argumentation against light pollution. 
Esp. in Vegas


----------

